# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Dbol for us Old Dudes ?

## TheStromba

I'm considering adding Dbol to the first 4 weeks of my next test\deca cycle. Truth is - This stuff scares the hell out of me. First of all, the only stuff I can get was made for a German Shepard. 

I'm 38 years old. One cycle under my belt (Test\Deca) I was a little anxious waiting for the test and deca to kick in on my previous cycle and would like a quicker start this time.

Whacha think bro's.

----------


## lowell34

I'm 34, been on my first cycle for 5 days now (dbol /Sus/deca ) and can tell you I love this dbol...... I felt it kick in on day one. After about 3 days I started feeling the pump. I'm only taking 35mg/day but I wish I would have done 50mg. Oh yeah, did I mention I'm up 6 pounds?

----------


## righton

As long as you drink a gallon (literally) of water a day and stay away from alcohol you should be ok. You could also add Milk Thistle, which i'm not really sold on but alot of other bros are. And don't stay on longer that 4 weeks!!!

----------


## Tarzan

D-bol works for me but I needed about 50mg/Day to get the results I wanted. 4 weeks should be fine I also take 1200mg of ALA per day along with 1000mg of milk thistle.

Good luck Bro and Enjoy!

----------


## Ajax

I am 40 and I have done two cycles and kick-started both with Dbol . Both cycles, when I stopped the Dbol (mid-cycle) I lost weight. That kind of shows you how "keepable" Dbol gains are!

So, from where I stand right now, I personally think Dbol's main effect is a "motivational jump-start" to show some gains early in a cycle (which has some value), but I can't say that I believe that it really delivers much in terms of long-term, keepable muscle. Add the liver toxicity to the equation and I believe that Dbol is just not that worthwhile, IMO.

Personally, I think that next time I cycle I will drop the Dbol completely. (Just as an experiment, I might try a 4 week dbol-only cycle jus to see for myself if Dbol REALLY gives any KEEPABLE gains.)

Just my 2cc's!

----------


## Kaz

I think the trick with Dbol is to take just enough to make some gains, but not enough to make you hold water. I think many people see the water weight as a gain, and of course that is lost pretty quick when you stop taking those little pills!

The water from Dbol is also sometimes hidden. You may not bloat up, but you will still hold some in your muscles and joints, and this all adds to the weight you perceive as a gain, and then as a loss.

Having said all that, I agree that in terms of a cycle on its own, its not easy to make lots of gains and keep them using just Dbol, and I use it with other things ONLY as a kickstart to the cycle. I find that the extra strength and the pumps really get me in the swing of things for when the juice kicks in.

As for being okay for us old dudes  Well yes, like righton said, if you drink plenty, and dont stay on for too long I think its fine. To be honest I think that much of the hype we hear about the toxicity of Dbol is just that, hype. Sure its toxic, but so are car fumes. How many of you wear gas masks when you go out? At least this toxic agent is used in (Fairly) controlled circumstances, and while we are monitoring ourselves pretty closely!

----------


## TheStromba

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. What about the Vet grade stuff?

The Test\Deca I'm on is U.S. stuff with a doctors perscription. So I'm also a little leary about Vet stuff. Comments ?

----------


## iron4life79

stromba,
my last 2 cycles were kicked with the dbol . the 1st one was with thai anabol and the most recent, the one im on now was started with ttokkyo d's. im extremely impressed with the ttokkyo's, and would use them again in a heartbeat. if thats what you have, then you'll be happy imho.
i wouldnt sweat the age thing, im of the opinion that 17 aa toxicity is highly overrated, and while i do agree with righton and kaz on a few points, i think if you keep the dose light(since youve never used dbol before) and that part of the cycle short(for the same reason) you'll be fine.
good luck and keep us posted.

peace bb79

----------


## Matt29

I cycled d-bol only for a month, just 20 mgs.ED just to try it, and I gained 9 pounds.I was also taking MT creatine. I lost 6 of those pounds two weeks after the cycle, but even with that small a dosage, I felt invigorated and I do believe it gave me the jumpstart that made me realize that better things can come with the right combination the next time around. Immediately following my cycle, i took Nortesten "the 19 nor 4 diol, dione, for 3 weeks and got some good pumps, but I didnt like my behavioral qualities while taking it. And, I believe it bloated me some because my jeans fit me again only days after quitting it. Also, I took cod liver oil, milk thistle, and evening primrose while on the d-bol.

----------


## feelnfit

some guys compare dbol with abombs . they do work the same only abombs are more toxic. i have taken both dbol 50mgs and the bombs and like both. abombs i did get more but the dbol did a good kik start.abombs too are stronger and you an not take them as long as you take dbol. i took ala and milk thistlse with lots of water (1 an 1/2gal) and 1-qt of cranberry juice a day while on the bombs.

----------


## laziloo

I used the ttokyo dbol , picture of dog on bottle, stuff is great, except for the occasional barking spells-ha ha. I took only 3-4 tabs a day 5mg each for 5 weeks and loved the pump and strength increase. Use as low of dose as possible, just don't see the need to go over 25mg a day. I also took milk thistle extract as a precaution. Had bloodwork during the time I taking them and came up with good values on liver, just cholesterol was a little out of whack, but not to bad.

----------


## iron4life79

> _Originally posted by laziloo_ 
> *I used the ttokyo dbol, picture of dog on bottle, stuff is great, except for the occasional barking spells-ha ha. I took only 3-4 tabs a day 5mg each for 5 weeks and loved the pump and strength increase. Use as low of dose as possible, just don't see the need to go over 25mg a day. I also took milk thistle extract as a precaution. Had bloodwork during the time I taking them and came up with good values on liver, just cholesterol was a little out of whack, but not to bad.*



hey bro,
if you were using the ttokkyo d's and taking 3-4 a day then you were doing 30-40 mg a day, as the ttokkyos are 10mg each. i dont believe they make a 5 mg tab, but i could be wrong.

peace bb79

----------


## laziloo

I heard they don't make a 5mg anymore, but they are still around. Hell I just bought a bottle of 5 mg tabs a few weeks back at mex. vet pharmacy. At 260 dollars for 1000 tabs you can't go wrong.

----------


## iron4life79

my mistake bro, and i stand corrected. i didnt know ttokkyo used to make a 5mg tab. my bad.............


peace bb79

----------


## laziloo

no problem barbells.

----------


## feelnfit

go with ** dbol or ** bombs they are the best!

----------


## TheStromba

Well, Just an update. I've been on TTokyo Dbol for 3 days and already feel it. I know that it is probably water but all my muscles feel thicker. Drinking my Gal+ of water ed. Running 600mg ALA. Up a cupple of pounds. - So far, I'm totaly excited ! Cant wait for the 500mg test and 400mg deca to kick in !

----------


## iron4life79

stromba,
thats the same feeling i got bro, i felt thicker almost immediately, and youve got that to look forward to for 4 whole freakin weeks...........oh hell yeah!


peace bb79

----------


## TheStromba

Well Today is Day 7. Up 10 pounds. No noticible strength increase yet. My size 32 pants no longer fit. Gettin a bit fatter although I'm still not eating nearly as much as I has hoped. I'm sure most of it is water.
When is the Strength comming ?

----------


## iron4life79

stromba,
to be completely honest bro, i dont get a whole lot of strength gain off dbols. i get some, but not nearly as much as with anadrol or anavar . that being said, everyone is different, so if youre gonna get any strength gain, it should be any day now. it kind of sneaks up on you too, so you might be lifting heavier and/or with better form and not even realize that its happening for you.

peace bb79

----------


## TheStromba

on my last few days of Dbol . Up about 13 Pounds. Good strength increases, but nothing wild. Incredible pumps so intense it is hard to tell if it is a cramp or a pump. 

The Deca and Test are just starting to kick in full as well. Overall it was a great jumpstart ! I hope I don't give up too much weight mid cycle as I come off the Dbol .

----------


## 38DoubleDamnGood

Don't worry Stromba, you look awesome...IMHO...keep it going

----------

